# Wood score



## Bean_counter (Jun 9, 2016)

Checked out the local craigslist this morning and someone was cutting down there mulberry tree and wanted to give the wood away. I was actually surprised they didn't think they were sitting on a gold mine and wanted someone to pay to haul it off. I called and went by and picked up numerous sections. Spent the evening cutting the pith out with my oldest son Sawyer. Showed him how to paint it all with anchor seal. After a huge mess with the anchor seal we ended up getting most of it processed tonight. This was my first time doing this and I got a bunch of bowl blanks. Don't really know how to get other blanks out of them but this will work for now. Suggestions welcomed. Here are some pics with the last 2 being my favorite

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## phinds (Jun 9, 2016)

Nice haul, cute kid.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2016)

I bet he had fun- and had a bath soon after he went in house.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 9, 2016)

Mulberry I have is considerably lighter- just informational- It is the only mulberry I have seen


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 9, 2016)

Congrats! What a great training opportunity for the kiddo. Probably could cut out some blanks for pepper mills, tool handles, pen blanks, etc. Those you don't use could be used for trade. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 10, 2016)

Interesting looking wood. I've never cut into a mulberry. I might have to find a big one. Gary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2016)

Great looking free wood and free labor, can't get much better than that! Tony


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 10, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Mulberry I have is considerably lighter- just informational- It is the only mulberry I have seen



Mike I wasn't expecting this much color in it. I really hope it stays

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 10, 2016)

Tony said:


> Great looking free wood and free labor, can't get much better than that! Tony



Ive been paying for that free labor for 3 years now.....About time I get a little return on that investment. I think I will paying for it for a while :)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2016)

Good score Michael and great opportunity for your boy. Hope to be seeing some nice bowls from that. I have made a couple mulberry tool handles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Jun 10, 2016)

ironman123 said:


> Good score Michael and great opportunity for your boy. Hope to be seeing some nice bowls from that. I have made a couple mulberry tool handles.



Ray what did you think about the mulberry?


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 10, 2016)

I liked working with it. Makes nice handles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

